# HELP! Club fitting for me



## sk8boarder1414 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey guys I just got some clubs from my dad and they look really nice, unfortunately I asked him to get them larger than my old ones, since I've grown a lot over the past few years. I don't want to ask him for extensions on my clubs if they're the right fit, but how long should clubs be for a person thats 6'6?
Because I'm pretty damn tall and they feel a bit akward, because my back hurts when using them..what size should the clubs be?


----------



## rustyb42 (May 29, 2006)

you gotta get down and talk to your local club pro

they can recommend the correct specs for you


----------



## badfinger (Jul 21, 2006)

How old are you? I ask because the time it took me to go from 6'6" to 6'8" was (it seems) a matter of days! Go to the ping website and they have a web fitting guide there. That will get you close, but I agree you should go be measured at your local golf shop. Its not your height, but the distance from your wrists to the floor. If you have ape-like arms, you may need to shorten the clubs! I would guess, without seeing your body type or anything, from 3/4" to 1" would probably be in the ballpark. Good luck from another tall golfer!


----------

